# NORTON GHOST 15.0



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. I have been using Norton Ghost for many years. Not sure it is any longer the best, but since I have an inventory of back-ups hesitate to change. 

Have just purchased a Surface Pro 3. So far installing software I already have has been streight forward and seems to be compatible. However, while the Microsoft website says Ghost 15.0 is compatible with Windows 8.1, when I try to open Ghost I get a message that says net.framework not found.

I have done all the updates and hesitate to try and change anything since this is an entirely new set up. Does this sound normal or do you think that there is a compatiblity issue?

Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

.NET Framework on Windows 8 - Windows Help

https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2881468


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks. For a variety of reasons it looks like I may need to get a new back up software. What do you recommend that will be compatible with existing Norton backups?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"Compatible"? If you mean with Norton's ".GHO" files, AFAIK, Norton Ghost is the only program that can open them.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

I have now spent a bit more time adjusting to Windows 8 and trying to evaluate my current approach to applications. For example, for years I have used an older version Photoshop but think the free app will satisfy my needs so buying an upgrade is not necessary. After years of using Norton Ghost, I have discovered the 15.0 disk I had has been damaged and can not find a download version that accepts my Key so am thinking that perhaps one of the free apps will be sufficient.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to which, if any, would best replace Norton Ghost?

Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I use clonezilla for my backups. It is free and easy to use.

Clonezilla - About


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

clonezilla is a good free one
the best paid for one is acronis true image

I wouldn't use norton anything because all norton software is technically a virus and a pain to remove properly.


----------



## ZPITA (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks. Do either of these allow me to open the old Norton backups and do they allow not only image but recovery or deletion of individual files?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

ZPITA said:


> Thanks. Do either of these allow me to open the old Norton backups and do they allow not only image but recovery or deletion of individual files?


as you were previously told, only nortons can open nortons.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

and that is why anything nortons sucks.


----------

